# Knicks vs Hawks: March 15, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@*








*Knicks (17-45) vs Hawks (20-41)*
*March 15, 2006 7:30 PM*
*Madison Square Garden*
*New York, NY*
*(Radio: ESPN 1050)*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Knicks*
*Curry/Rose/J. Rose/Q/Marbury*
*



































*
*Pachulia/Harrington/Smith/Johnson/Stoudamire*



































​*Hawks:*


> Twenty-four hours after what seems like a team's best night, that same team can be humbled by one of their worst nights of a season. Or vice versa.The Hawks will get roughly 48 hours to reflect on the memory of the debacle that was their second straight loss before facing New York Wednesday night at Madison Square Garden."That's what I love about this league," Hawks co-captain Al Harrington said.


*Knicks*:


> Larry Brown is here. Stephon Marbury is there.And they don't appear destined to meet in the middle. They have been going back and forth all season about style-of-play issues. Marbury feels boxed in by a system that emphasizes ball movement. He wants to go back to attacking the rim. Brown refuses to bend. He wants this group to stay with the game plan.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The big question: can Jerome James go 4 minutes without asking to be taken out yet?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey guys bet on the game here:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=250977

If your ucash is low I'll hook you up if you post more in the Knicks and baseball (mets/yanks) forum.:biggrin:


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

i bet ALL my ucash on the knicks to win so, PLEASE KNICKS!! PLEASE, give me a miracle, or at least give me about 28 points from marbs


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Hey guys bet on the game here:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=250977
> 
> If your ucash is low I'll hook you up if you post more in the Knicks and baseball (mets/yanks) forum.:biggrin:


I've betted all uCash, let's hope I win :biggrin:. Anyone know of Curry's status for tonight?


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

What's ucash? Do i have any?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ucash is just some fake internet money that u can use to add cool effects to your name. Look at my name. Its red and italicized. I had enuff ucash (thanks to chaser 55 for transfering all his ucash to me  ) to add italics and color to my name at the ucash bank(found in the upper right had corner of this site). you gain ucash by just posting and using smilies,etc. So yes, you do have ucash chinatownballer.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

9998.00 points donated to Chinatownballer successfully! 
as you can see chinatownballer, i just gave u money for free (not a lot, im broke lol). you can see how much ucash u have by just looking under avatar. Under your avatar it says points. That is how much ucash you have. then in parentheses(sp?) it says donate. I just donated money to you by clicking on donate button underneath your avatar.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

qyntel perfect from field and stripe! nasty kid.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate Robinson and Jamal Crawford has single handily kept the Knicks in this ball game. Even if they do lose, Stephon sitting on the bench with a towel over his head, while Little Nate gathers all his minutes is hilarious. What did I tell ya? If you don't play the way Larry wants you to play you gonna sit your little happy butt down.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

=D Cheers mates


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks win due to Larry putting in the young bloods in the lineup. Nate Robinson, David Lee, Jamal Crawford, Q Woods, and Jackie Butler. Damn Steph how does it feel to ride the pine in overtime? 

121-117 Knicks win in double OT


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#ed171f colSpan=13>*ATLANTA HAWKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Al Harrington, F</TD><TD>43</TD><TD>10-16</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Royal Ivey, PG</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Joe Johnson, G</TD><TD>57</TD><TD>13-27</TD><TD>6-11</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>36</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Smith, GF</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Zaza Pachulia, FC</TD><TD>47</TD><TD>9-17</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>8-9</TD><TD align=right>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Childress, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Donta Smith, GF</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Tyronn Lue, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Salim Stoudamire, G</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>3-11</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Marvin Williams, F</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Esteban Batista, FC</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>John Edwards, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>James Lang, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*41-93*</TD><TD>*10-28*</TD><TD>*25-33*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*46*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*40*</TD><TD>*117*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*35.7%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 22 (24)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jalen Rose, GF</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>7-13</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>9-14</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>8-8</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*38-76*</TD><TD>*5-9*</TD><TD>*40-58*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*42*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*121*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*55.6%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 19 (15)</STRONG></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Player of the Game: Nate Robinson*

I thought he was never going to see the light of day once Francis came aboard. Nate should thank Steph for the minutes. :laugh:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> The Knicks win due to Larry putting in the young bloods in the lineup. Nate Robinson, David Lee, Jamal Crawford, Q Woods, and Jackie Butler. Damn Steph how does it feel to ride the pine in overtime?


Wow you see LB, it took you 3/4 the season to figure out what all us fans knew since day one. That is the young guys have all the heart!!!! GJ nate and JC.(do I dare smell 20 wins this season lol :biggrin: )


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Player of the Game: Nate Robinson


Have to give JC props too :banana:


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

I feel like all of us are prophets. We tell LB to play the ppl wit heart, he does, we win. LB hasn't lived up to his you play d u play min policy much this yr. Hopefully now he gets it but with a guy as cenile as coach Brown i still wouldn't be surprised if our crap heartless veterans took all the minutes from our prized youngins.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

MAN it was good to see a hungry Knicks team again!


----------



## majew16 (Jun 5, 2005)

at the game. moved to seven rows from the floor behing knicks basket in the fourth. great game. it was funny watching how all the knicks on the bench (10 feet from me) were jumping up and down during the great play of the reserves besides for marbury who managed a few weak smiles. 
how do you think a starting lineup of nate, jamal, woods, lee, and butler would do, do yuo think they could bring the energy from the start or only off the bench?
im very happy LB stuck to his words about playing those who play the best.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

You lucky, lucky person. It looked like the most exciting Knicks game all season, and maybe longer than that.


----------



## majew16 (Jun 5, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> You lucky, lucky person. It looked like the most exciting Knicks game all season, and maybe longer than that.


had to be either this game or the double overtime with phoenix, the place was rocking at the end specially when nate started pumping everyone up and screaming at the fans to cheer it was awesome.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Big and I won some ucash...lol Gotham you put money on the Hawks!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> You lucky, lucky person. It looked like the most exciting Knicks game all season, and maybe longer than that.


Nah the triple overtime win had to be better, better team in the suns, and back then a playoff spot wasnt TOTALLY out of the qestion.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Big and I won some ucash...lol Gotham you put money on the Hawks!


:verysad: yah placed the wrong bet =X


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> :verysad: yah placed the wrong bet =X


heh heh heh.....
this smilie represents one's frustration much better-


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Yah, I betted on Hawks and Rockets winning. I'm pretty sure I betted on the Pistons too, but idk what happened to my uCash on that bet.


----------

